# im neuen Buffed heft Juwe kann grüne zu raren Formen ?



## Nesaja/Méssiah (23. April 2008)

im neuen Heft steht drin das man seid Patch 2.4 ich glaub 3 grüne steine zu einem Rndm raren formen kann 1 mal am tag ähnlich dem transen des alchies.
wo bitte kann ich das denn lernen mein lehrer bringt mir nix neues bei ?

Danke vorab für die info das wäre nämlich mal der Hammer wenn das gehen würde


----------



## Lootelf (23. April 2008)

Das Rezept nennt sich Glänzendes Glas und ist beim Händler deines geringsten Mistrauens zu erwerben.
Du benötigst dafür jedoch 3 Steine JEDER FARBE (also insgesamt 18 "grüne" Steine).


----------



## Eyke (29. April 2008)

Servus

Ich habe mir gestern einen Wolf gesucht, nach diesem Rezept.
Wo GENAU bekomme ich es als Alli Juwelier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für Eure Hilfe schonmal

Gruß
Eyke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millijana (29. April 2008)

Also als Hordler bekommt man es in Thrallmar.
Als Alli würde ich dann mal in der Ehrenfeste oder als aldor auf der Aldorhöhe in shatt bei dem Lehrer mal schauen.


----------



## Eyke (29. April 2008)

Hm, war gestern beim Juwelier Lehrer in der Ehrenfeste.
Der hatte aber keinerlei Rezepte mehr für mich..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millijana (29. April 2008)

zufällig aldor? Dann schau doch mal da oben bei dem lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyke (29. April 2008)

Millijana schrieb:


> zufällig aldor? Dann schau doch mal da oben bei dem lehrer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne, bin Seher......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiesenputz (30. April 2008)

Eyke schrieb:


> Ne, bin Seher.........
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi,

du meinst das hier:

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=35945

Kommentar 22 hilft dir vl. weiter. Und wenn nicht, du musst Skill 350 haben.

Also Ehrenfeste, unten beim Lehrer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orchid/Innocénce (14. Mai 2008)

Gibts definitiv beim Lehrer in der Ehrenfester. Bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher ob man es direkt bei ihm lernt oder als rezept kaufen muss, ich glaube aber ersteres.

Bei uns auf dem Server sind mittlerweile die grünen Steine so teuer geworden (meine eigenen die ich hatte sind alle verbraucht) dass es sich nicht lohnt die grünen Steine im AH zu kaufen und daraus das Glas zu machen.

Nach dem Patch heute soll es jedoch eine geringe chance geben, dass dann sogar ein epischer raus kommt. Bin mal gespannt wie hoch die Chance dann wirklich ist


----------



## Sonnenblitz (16. Mai 2008)

Man lernt es beim Lehrer ab 350, es ist kein Rezept zum kaufen.


----------



## BenBella (21. Mai 2008)

Also das Glas bringt garnix...Allein Blutgranat kost bei uns auf dem Server 9g pro Stück.Die 3 Blutgranat + die anderen Steine stehen  in kein verhältniss wenn man dann nur Talasit für 8-9g rausbekommt....hier und da mal n Stern der Elune oder Dämmerstein aber eher seltener und ein epischen Stein hatt ich bisher auch noch net.
Ich glaub eher das wurde von Bliz nur eingeführt um Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen ein wirklichen Nutzen kann ich dem nicht zusprechen.


Achja Rezept gibts soweit ich noch weiß bei den juwelenlehrer der Aldor bzw.Seher


----------



## LordofFrog (22. Mai 2008)

von welchem server kosten, dass da ein blutgranat 9g kostet? 
hab aufm bankchar von jedem so ungefähr 6 stacks rumliegen, wäre also so 5k gold, die ich damit verdienen könnte, nur spiele ich zur zeit net, da ich wenig zeit habe.


----------



## Musel (24. Mai 2008)

BenBella schrieb:


> Also das Glas bringt garnix...Allein Blutgranat kost bei uns auf dem Server 9g pro Stück.Die 3 Blutgranat + die anderen Steine stehen  in kein verhältniss wenn man dann nur Talasit für 8-9g rausbekommt....hier und da mal n Stern der Elune oder Dämmerstein aber eher seltener und ein epischen Stein hatt ich bisher auch noch net.
> Ich glaub eher das wurde von Bliz nur eingeführt um Gold aus dem Spiel zu nehmen ein wirklichen Nutzen kann ich dem nicht zusprechen.
> Achja Rezept gibts soweit ich noch weiß bei den juwelenlehrer der Aldor bzw.Seher


Naja Blizz will imho derzeit eine Inflation machen, also ehr bewirken das Gold nichts mehr wert ist um es den Gold verkäufern schwer zu machen... aber BTT

das die Blutgranaten so teuer sind ist ja erst seit dem Patch so, dumm das ich mich davor nicht mit eingedeckt habe. Rentieren tut sich das ganze nur, wenn man selber Bergbauer ist und dann die erze sondiert.


----------



## Zange (3. Juni 2008)

Angeblich soll es jetzt ja auch möglich sein, dass dabei ein Epic-Steinchen raus kommt. Ich habe es seid dem vllt. 10 mal probiert und hatte nie solch ein "Glück" 

Jemand von Euch schonmal? Oder ist es ne falsche Info.


----------



## Mightymagic (4. Juni 2008)

Zange schrieb:


> Jemand von Euch schonmal? Oder ist es ne falsche Info.



Nein, ist keine falsche Info. Ich hatte bereits einen drin.


----------



## Beefeater (4. Juni 2008)

bei mir war bisher einmal einer drin, nen pyrostein glaube ich, und das am patchday...


----------



## arula (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab gestern einen Purpurspinell bekommen, war aber auch etwas erstaunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Azurak- (1. September 2008)

habe ca. 6 hergestellt, und habe 2 epics rausbekommen


----------



## Tasuki (4. September 2008)

Jo das mit den Epics kann ich auch bestätigen ^^


----------



## м@πGф (4. September 2008)

Erster Versuch sofort Epicstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und wer kauft sich schon grüne Steine um die danach zu so nem Glas zu machen? Sonderen -> Blaue schleifen und ins AH -> Grüne Steinchen zum Glas machen und Metasockel machen!


----------



## Versace83 (10. November 2008)

Seit Monaten stelle ich nun fast täglich dieses verdammte Glas her... aber noch nie war ein epischer Stein drin.
Nun ist es auch egal, wenn das Addon am Donnerstag rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (11. November 2008)

Ich hab bis jetzt auch nur 2 epische Steine rausbekommen.
Aber wie Versace schon sagt: AddOn macht eh alles putt xD


----------

